# Centrally manage many BSD servers?



## hopspitfire (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm looking for something like Spacewalk (RedHat Satellite) that can manage the configuration files of many BSD servers.

I've come across Puppet, but noticed that the port hasn't been updated since 2007.

Are there any other projects similar to this that support BSD as both a client and server?


----------



## gordon@ (Jan 12, 2011)

Check out sysutils/cfengine. It's cross platform but completely supported by FreeBSD.


----------



## memilanuk (Jan 12, 2011)

Would cfengine work for you?  I haven't played with it but from a google search for 'cfengine FreeBSD' it appears to work as both a client and server like you want:

http://conshell.net/wiki/index.php/CFengine_on_FreeBSD

HTH,

Monte


----------



## hopspitfire (Jan 13, 2011)

gordon@ said:
			
		

> Check out sysutils/cfengine. It's cross platform but completely supported by FreeBSD.





			
				memilanuk said:
			
		

> Would cfengine work for you?  I haven't played with it but from a google search for 'cfengine FreeBSD' it appears to work as both a client and server like you want:
> 
> http://conshell.net/wiki/index.php/CFengine_on_FreeBSD
> 
> ...



I will give cfengine a shot and report back, thank you.


----------



## hopspitfire (Jun 29, 2011)

I apologize for bumping an older thread.

5 month update:

We successfully deployed CFengine in our environment to help with maintaining and deploying our diverse BSD systems. It took a decent amount of tinkering to get it working properly, but after the initial research/discovery phase it was very easy to push into production.

A strange caveat is the configuration for CFengine doesn't support CIDR notation, so we've had to make adjustments to our management networks (instead of using a /26 we're now using /24's).


----------

